# Is this a Modern?



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 4, 2009)

Is this a Modern Shetland?

http://www.horseweb.com/articles/press/ima...050908_amhr.jpg

It says AMHR but i have never seen a mini that is...shall i say "Fancy"?. so i guess i'm confused.


----------



## TomEHawk (Mar 4, 2009)

This is D&S 21st Century Thomas, an ASPC/AMHR pony. Thomas only measures 33.5". He was shown as a modern shetland at one Congress, but was mainly campaigned as a AMHR mini.

Here is RFP Timed To Perfection. He moves "fancy" as well.







Bill Eperthner had a really nice one at last years Congress that is owned by Kay Marschell that was also a really "fancy" mover. There's not many of the "fancy" movers out, but they are becoming more frequent with more breeders bringing back more influence from the shetland ponies.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 4, 2009)

THAT SO COOL! i want one!


----------



## TomEHawk (Mar 4, 2009)

I might know where to find a couple.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 4, 2009)

Where? im not in a position to buy a horse right now, but come summer who knows... i can start looking around now, see what's out there and stuff. ohhh...it's soo cool! i found out my Trainer's father used to breed and show Moderns!


----------



## TomEHawk (Mar 4, 2009)

Dr. Taylor in Ohio, Larry Parnell or Murl Creel in Arkansas, Amy Roberts from RFP in Illinois, Dale Lutke of D&S in Michigan, me here in Illinois are all breeding miniatures with bigger movement. More like breeding ponies with movement that are small enough to be minis. There are a few other breeders, but these are just the one off the top of my head.


----------

